# Picking up used embroidery machine. Need advice on Tajima



## sxepride (May 24, 2016)

Hello all. Our screen printing business has been doing great as we been in the biz for 3 years now. Since then we have been subcontracting our embroidery business and now picking up a used embroidery machine and jumping into this. We made a deal on a Tajima TMEX C1201. Could anybody give me any advise on what to look for during our test run from the seller before we purchase or what to ask or look for? The seller said the control panel was updated to USB. He said the hook and trimmer and the 12 thread tension heads are about 1yr old (no sure what all that means or if 1yr old is good or not). Any help would be great. From my research Tajima is a workhorse and I understand this unit is older but would be a start for us. Thanks in advance


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A single head will get you into the game but you will hate yourself the first time you have an order for 500 hats with 2 locations. 

If you already have an established biz doing embroidery source out then a 4 or 6 head is better for doing larger orders. It is nearly impossible to make money with a single head. Keep in mind you will still have to have digitizing and also supplies (figure around $500 per head or more) for the machine to start. Thread, bobbins, bobbin cases, stabilizer, snips, scissors, etc. to even get going and to stay going. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## greysquirrel (Jan 7, 2017)

Agree with single head nitemare


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

You may go with Tajima TMAR-V1512C which is a high volume 12 head, 15 needle embroidery machine.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

One single head will save you the aggravation of subbing out smaller orders.
Also, if you have the time/energy, you can take on a larger order. Having the machine will give you an option. Keep your full time embroiderer close and keep the relationship, as you will surely need them.
Probably best to find a tech in your area before you buy it. 
Bring a digitized file(s) with you on the USB. One small, one 5,000 stitch and one center out for a cap.
Bring your own material to use.
This way, without knowing nomenclature and operation, you can see the results. 
YouTube the machine and listen to what it should sound like before you go.
It will be impossible to learn all you need to know before making the purchase, since you are new to this.
Good luck, it is a good model and a workhorse.


----------



## rpaul (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a good machine to start embroidering on. It will not do hats well and definitely not puf. If you have small quantities of big high stitch jobs, this is the way to go. Names and numbers on personal items are also a good fit. Rotary hooks, bearings, Thread trimmers and electronic components are the first to go on older machines. You've got to start somewhere and if you get a deal that is just less you pay for your education.


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

rpaul said:


> It will not do hats well and definitely not puf.


Disagree 100%

I run two single heads: A TMEX-1501C and a TEHX-1501C. I also have three 12-head TME-HC's.

The TMEX is my main low-volume/one-off hat machine. I rarely run flats on it. It's a beast and I love it. Hats, puff, backpacks, probably small pieces of wood...this will sew through them all.

If you're just starting with embroidery...do NOT get a multi-head. This single head is great. 12 colors is more than enough for 80% or more of the jobs. Lear this machine, get good at embroidery....then look for a second single head. After that, then you can look at multi-heads...if that's the direction you wanted to go.

If the price is right I would buy every TMEX I could get my hands on locally....they rock.


----------



## SawSewInc (Feb 3, 2020)

I love love love my Tajima TMEX C1201s If you are doing retail and only need 1 of each design or up to like 10, single heads are great to have. Yes, as they said above, if you're getting 500 order consistently, I'd go with a multihead. 

The Tajima TMEX C1201 is a workhorse. We have 4 and have had them about 8 years. As long as you keep up with the suggested oiling regiment they keep on working. I would ask to stitch out a design with each needle or do a design that has 12 colors and so you can make sure there aren't any issues with a particular needle. 

If you really want a look around it, open up the front and make sure the needle pads are oiled. Then you can tell if they have kept the machine oiled. I would look to see if the thread consistently jumps out of the needle (if it does sometimes, that's normal), if if jumps out every time it begins stitching it might need a new picker. Not much to replace, but just keep that in mind.


----------



## Ken80634 (Jun 25, 2018)

Get a six-head and 12 to 15 colors.


----------



## Bhage (Apr 22, 2020)

Good machine....check hours or stich count


----------

